# licking river fishing (first post on here)



## yak-on (Jul 4, 2011)

I currently just moved to heath ohio couple years ago but havent got to fish the area sense i was in college . but now that im done with college ive been told the licking river is a good place to fish . anyone tell me where is a good place to try on the river and also what are all the species in the river . i have not caught a musky or pike yet in my fishing and would like the catch one. i was told that at one time dillion had them in it . anyone have any luck ?:G


----------



## norseangler (Jan 8, 2009)

The Licking River system (North Fork, Raccoon Creek, South Fork) and the main river to Dillon all have good fishing spots, you just have to seek them out. Be careful, however, if you're wading, as some landowners have become tired of trespassers leaving messes on their land. Muskie haven't been stocked in Dillon or Buckeye for years, but both are good bass and catfish lakes. Stop in at Bob's Outdoor Supply on Union Street and he'll be glad to give you the latest reports on both lakes. Good luck.


----------



## Buckeyefisher7 (Mar 1, 2011)

raccoon creek has some good saugeye in it......smallmouth and rock bass to


----------



## webwarrior (Feb 15, 2009)

My son caught this beauty yesterday evening fishing Raccoon Creek near Granville, Ohio. He caught it with an 1/8" oz crawfish colored tube-jig combo. Gave him a really great fight. He caught two smaller smallies too on same combo, while I caught a 12" smallie on a Rebel WeeCraw crankbait. All caught in 1.5 hrs around 8pm.


----------



## webwarrior (Feb 15, 2009)

In years past I have caught smallies, channel cats, saugeyes, pike, warmouths, and some decent sized carp all from the South Fork between Hebron and Heath. Many nice pools, but you have to be careful as norseangler pointed out about landowners & permission. I'm a firm believer in catch-n-release and cleaning up after ones' self for the future benefit of our fisheries and our kids.


----------



## yak-on (Jul 4, 2011)

that's all i am about is catch and release . unless im looking for a nice meal but i don't catch anymore than i can eat . i was down the river right before you get to the beach at dillion lake yesterday i didnt catch anything to even talk about . me and my father combined caught 2 gills the half the size of my hand . thanks for the help . im gonna try to get out today and hit racoon creek up.


----------

